# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Gift for DM- world map for 3rd year campaign anniversary

## TheFireNewt

I'd like to commission a map of our campaign world, the DM has made maps using Wonderdraft (Attached), payment is negotiable can be done through paypal.



I am looking for a map in the following style- (Bluesword Games, really incredible)
https://static.wixstatic.com/media/8...275_s_4_2.webp

Time constraints are Minimal, it would need to be done by the 10th of September


As far as copyright is concerned, I would like reproduction rights and as the original map and the world is not mine, I would appreciate if it was not sold to anyone or used elsewhere, of course it can go into a portfolio or the likes.


As I am new to the forum, I would appreciate being able to see portfolios of people's previous maps as I don't know anyone by reputation, if interested please send a portfolio, price and any other questions to 

willhelm21[dot]ws-at-gmail[dot]com 

Thank you for making it this far!

----------

